# Looking for Varistors for Magnatone build



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking for varistors for a Magnatone build. Difficult to come by it seems. Workman or Zenith is the brand and looking for FS1205. I think 1203,1204,1205,1206 would work.

Long shot I know.

Thanks
Steve Mc


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you give any specs? What Type (e.g. MOV, MLV, High Surge Current etc.)? Voltage Rating AC / DC? Clamping Voltage? Peak Surge Current?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I found this link from another forum . I've never dealt with them, but it's worth a shot.
http://www.talonix.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=69&page=2&sortby=


----------



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think 0.1ma 60 to 100 volt. It's for the vibrato so I can deviate from this. I believe they are a ceramic fired material. Not any more familiar than that with the terminology. Steve Mc


----------

